# fungus on my spruce trees



## John Foster (Nov 10, 2007)

We have several large (15 feet) spruce trees that were moved 4 years ago with a tree mover (wire baskets). This past summer was extremely dry in Ontario and a couple of these trees don't look very well this Fall. One died this summer. The trees that don't look well and the one that died have a blue/green fungus? on them. The branches and trunk of the one that died were covered with it and the trees that don't look well have it mostly on their branches at this point. I am not sure whether it is a fungus of just what it is. It is bluish/green and on close examination is made up of a myriad of little honeycomb shapes that project out perpendicular to the branches. It rubs off easily. It reminds me of a wasps nest but almost microscopic. Did the tree die because of this condition or is this condition taking advantage of the stressed tree. Is there any hope for these trees. The needles on the tips of the branches are nice and green at this point but the inner needles are turning red/brown and look dead. Is there any treatment for the fungus?

Thank you.


----------



## PB (Nov 10, 2007)

John Foster said:


> We have several large (15 feet) spruce trees that were moved 4 years ago with a tree mover (wire baskets). This past summer was extremely dry in Ontario and a couple of these trees don't look very well this Fall. One died this summer. The trees that don't look well and the one that died have a blue/green fungus? on them. The branches and trunk of the one that died were covered with it and the trees that don't look well have it mostly on their branches at this point. I am not sure whether it is a fungus of just what it is. It is bluish/green and on close examination is made up of a myriad of little honeycomb shapes that project out perpendicular to the branches. It rubs off easily. It reminds me of a wasps nest but almost microscopic. Did the tree die because of this condition or is this condition taking advantage of the stressed tree. Is there any hope for these trees. The needles on the tips of the branches are nice and green at this point but the inner needles are turning red/brown and look dead. Is there any treatment for the fungus?
> 
> Thank you.



Pictures would be very helpful. From your description, what I gather is a lichen with photosynthetic algae living in symbiosis. This is usually not lethal to the tree because they are photosynthetic and don't get their energy from the tree. This is just a guess from your description, with pictures it could be identified positively.


----------



## appalachianarbo (Nov 10, 2007)

Like plantbio said - Lichen. It did not cause the decline. Water stress is a likely suspect. Can you post pics?


----------



## Zac (Nov 14, 2007)

I agree, what you are describing is a lichen, it is grey to blue-green looking, growing on the trunk of the tree. It is a fungus and an algae growing together as one organism, in which they feed each other, and do no harm to the tree. This is probably the most frequently asked question I get by concerned home owners. It is a common misconception that it damages trees.


----------

